# Accucraft K-36 width & height



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,
I was just out doing some gardening and decided that I should measure the width and height of my tunnel, while I thought about it.
Since I am STILL re-building my track, I guess that I might as well make sure that the largest loco will fit through my tunnel, and I would 'think' that the K-36 is the largest of 'normal' commercial locos out there.
Maybe not!
Anyway, I would appreciate it if the owner of one of these monsters could please measure the width and height (above rail) for me. 
I looked on Accucraft's site and could not find the specs at all.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

David,Hope this help's 


Item Number: AL87-231 

Description: D&RGW K-36 #480 "Flying Rio Grande" Live Steam 
Scale/Gauge: 1:20.3 Scale, 45mm Gauge 
Engine Dimensions: 26(L) x 6.25(W) x 8.25(H) inches 

Tender Dimensionss: 18(L) x 5.50(W) x 7.25(H) inches


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Bob, that's perfect. 
Well it's not really, as my tunnel height is 8 1/16"! 
Fortunately the top is concrete patio stones, designed to be lifted to clean the track, or for emergencies. 
I will just have to add something to shim them up a little. 
Thanks again, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

David! I knew you would eventually see the light and go 1.20.3 narrow gauge; I can hardly wait to run my Accucraft K-28 (now that it was fixed by Cliff) on your layout and double head it with what must be a secretly obtained K-36! 
Myron


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Still dreaming Myron?


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Myron, 

What was the issue with the K 28? 

jim o


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Myron, 
I am doing this because of friends like you with 'larger' locos. 
In fact 'you people' will get special running rights when I get my railway finished, as you will have to run alone as there will not be space to have two of you pass each other, or even a narrow gauge and a 1/32 standard gauge! 
But, that's the way I want my railway to be - TO SCALE! (1/32 that is) 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

David, special running rights as it rightfully should be for man-sized scaled 1.20.3 locos!....I really look forward to running on your layout...Remember the height of my Accucraft Consol 191's stack is 8 1/2 inches from the rail re the tunnel and I imagine that Peter's and Neil's 1/29th K4's are just a bit higher/bigger than 1/32nd..And yes, I enjoy seeing 1/32nd engines run, too, especially with your wonderful carriages. 

Jim, we are not quite sure...the K-28 stalled in either forward or reverse and Dan Pantages tried to deal with it but no joy so it was sent down to Cliff in California and timing amongst minimal d valve movement was addressed. It came back from Cliff in working condition and I ran it at Stavers in Portland after some help from Rob L on the r/c servers and throttle and johnson bar levers which had been disconnected in sending it down and were a bit out of alignment when I tried to re-connect. As it usual at these meets, where people are willling assist, Rob offered to help once he saw that I was having issues on the amount of throw of the levers. 
Myron


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

And yes, David, there is no hyphen in K28...oops. 
Myron


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Removed. It was dumb.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Westport on 17 May 2012 10:54 AM 
And yes, David, there is no hyphen in K28...oops. 
Myron 
BUT MYRON,
There IS a hyphen used for D&GRW locos C-19, K-27 etc. etc. etc.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

But David, and I checked before I wrote the above remembering a previous thread, the Model Railroader Cyclopedia-Volume 1 Steam Locomotives, Kalmbach 1960, edited by Linn H. Westcott, at page 80 states it is Class K28.... 
A later quick look at Robert Richardson's Chasing Trains and American Narrow Gauge by John Krause has the hyphen....One finds the same, I guess, when one sees the word railroad in the writing of the name of a company when the formal legal title uses the word Railway...ie Canadian Pacific Railway, Denver and Rio Grande Railway, Great Northern Railway etc.... 
I had always used the hyphen before but Kalmbach books by Westcott were never wrong were they? 
Myron


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

If you will look at any D&RGW steam locomotive cab, you will see the locomotive class designation -- complete with hyphen! So Kalmbach is just plain wrong. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

and YES, "Dragoon Mountain Scenic RAILWAY" 

Dirk


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Re: "Rail_way_" vs. "Rail_road_;" sometimes when a railroad emerged from bankruptcy or other kind of legal re-organization, they'd change from "-way" to "-road" or vice versa to name the new company. Legally, it's a different entity, but in terms of the general parlance, nothing changes (not even the paint on the rolling stock). 

Later, 

K (with no hyphen)


----------

